# NASA reveal mystery hole on Mars that may “contain Martian life.” Uber denies claim !



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

This claim has proved to be inaccurate. This is in fact where Uber buries the rideshare drivers bodies. Ola has the server for its App. And, Didi commences it’s quests for all the Dodo’s who fall for their scams. This was scientifically proven by NASA.

When Uber, Ola and Didi were contacted for comment, we were referred to the respective support teams. This is a condensed version of what was stated.

Nothing to see there said an Uber spokesperson after sincerely thanking NASA for reaching out to them . When asked how Uber was aware that there was nothing in the hole, the spokesperson replied that they didn’t have any information on hand, and would forward the question to a Specialist team who would “get back to you”. When we queried when, we were told as soon as Uber filled the hole.

Didi on the other hand confirmed that they had in fact beaten Uber in the race to Mars. They were offering rewards to anyone who referred drivers to them. A ten dollar reward would be paid when the driver completed his first trip on Jupiter. Didi shares rose 999 % on the news. But fell 1000% when the claim was proven to be a hoax perpetrated by poor quality pseudo intellectuals in a South Melbourne warehouse.

Ola however, confirmed their presence on Mars. They claimed their customer base (demand) on Mars far exceeded earth’s. They provided a route to Mars (on their App ) for all drivers wishing to take up lucrative driving positions on the planet. Unfortunately, the App has collapsed, and all drivers enroute are stranded on the Moon.

More news on our early morning news service.


----------

